# Deleting pictures from Web-site



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Redoing Web-site, and I’ve got several groups of pictures I’m going to remove, But thought maybe someone could use them for building reference. I’ll leave the link from my web page open for a few weeks. 
If anyone‘s interested I’ll post more.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, those are some great detail shots.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I grabbed a couple of those shots. 

Robert


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

I grabbed a couple of those shots. 


please tell how. 
right click and saving does not work for me in this album. 

korm 
.


----------



## davetrou (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By davetrou on 04/20/2008 9:58 PM
Redoing Web-site, and I’ve got several groups of pictures I’m going to remove/delete from computer, But thought maybe someone could use them for building reference. I’ll leave the link from my web page open for a few weeks. 
If anyone‘s interested I’ll post more. Local cars,mow,buildings


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea I don't know how to save these shots either. 

Terl


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

[*]Place mouse pointer in image area, so toolbar at bottom displays.[*]Click _Picasa_ icon on far right of toolbar.[*]Click _Trestle Bridges_ link.[/list]


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the explanation. 

Davetrou, thank you for being so considerate to offer the pictures.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 04/22/2008 6:08 AM

_thanks for the explanation._ «snip...»
No problem Korm, glad it worked for you.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah great shots. Thanks guys. 

Terl


----------

